# Certain times you just cant play?



## piercedhorizon (Nov 23, 2017)

Ive figured out there are certain times for me when it just wont allow me to play. From 10pm to about 730ish am. I just get error codes. Given I do sleep around 10 or 11 so Im not up to check at wee hours in the am but Ive been trying all morning since 6am. Its now 720am & I just got in my camp.


----------



## will. (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah I've encountered some of these spots but they did post a notice about server problems and if you were affected, you received 20 Leaf Tickets.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 23, 2017)

At first I thought it was unannounced maintenance because it just did NOT let me play at 1:00 am EST no matter what, but like donnellcrossing said, they mentioned that they're working to fix the servers. I hope it's fixed soon because it's irritating >_<

I usually play HHD or something before bed but lately I've been trying to get in the last animal cycle at 1 am my time, but it's nearly impossible with the server overload. Ugh. I do like free tickets, though


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

10PM my time until about unknown. I've woken up at 5am and tried to see if it was working and it was. So I don't know exactly when I can play again. But it's been 10PM for me two days in a row so far. Today might be the third.


----------



## ollivia (Nov 23, 2017)

have they explained why it happens? it may be them updating the server or something, or maybe its just some weird glitch


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Had some trouble last night around 10ish once the day rolled over, but after a while it let me in. I haven't noticed specific "dead times" but just randomly occurring outages.


----------



## Dede (Nov 24, 2017)

Is it just me or have the connection errors died down a bit? It feels more like it was before the worldwide release. Haven't had much of a problem all day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Dede said:


> Is it just me or have the connection errors died down a bit? It feels more like it was before the worldwide release. Haven't had much of a problem all day.



Yeah I had pretty good connection all day, instead of happening over and over it only happened twice on loading screens, and I had a few longer loading times with no errors but it was way better than the past few days for sure.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 24, 2017)

I've never tried playing after 10pm but when I get up at 6am I often experience error codes. On the first day it was absolutely ridiculously, every time I took a step I would get an error code, but now I still get the occasional error code around that time.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2017)

all the time until 5-10 mins have passed it gets so laggy and i cant play anymore

but yea i've had the errors too


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2017)

i havn't tried different times but apparently this game hates certain areas in my house...


----------



## angiepie (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm glad the connection errors have died down a lot. I got on at 10PM all the way until 12. I was shocked lol. I haven't had one all day.


----------

